# Keeping spiders in the UK - urgent!



## RioFantastic (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I've recently become obsessed with the idea of keeping a spider. I've looked into it a lot and decided that I don't want any of the typical choices for a starter spider like a tarantula or a jumping sider etc, but want to jump straight into the deep end and get a black widow. I haven't settled on what type but it doesn't really matter to me, I will be thrilled with whatever species of black widow I can get.

However, so far I've been unsuccesful in my search for information on legislation in the UK pertaining to spiders at all, so don't even know if you need a license (I assume you do) or how to apply for one or how to go about obtaining one. I would appreciate any help on this topic SO much! 

Thanks!


----------



## ghostlove (Apr 16, 2011)

It is perfectly legal to keep spiders in the UK and you do not need a licence. Check out Tarantulas UK for some truly expert advice on your questions.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe you would have to have a Dangerous Wild Animals licence for this spider and you would be very lucky to find one for sale. Please do not even consider this spider as a first spider.

Our first spider wasn't the usual chille rose, believe me they aren't as docile as people say they are. Ours is the most vicious out of our spider collection tbh. Our first was a Giant White Knee and that's a lovely tarantula to own. Now we have a Giant White Knee, a Chile Rose, a Chile Flame and a Mombassa Starburst Baboon or OBT.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

There are some big ones in our kitchen. I could kill one of them and you can take his mate if you like. You will have to bring your own jar, as I keep mine for jam.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lostbear said:


> There are some big ones in our kitchen. I could kill one of them and you can take his mate if you like. You will have to bring your own jar, as I keep mine for jam.


Nooo don't squadge him! I'll have them both :yesnod:

They'll eat my squirmelts :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Nooo don't squadge him! I'll have them both :yesnod:
> 
> They'll eat my squirmelts :yesnod:


They're yours!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lostbear said:


> They're yours!


*YES!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just shove them in the post with Bearcub :yesnod: xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> *YES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just shove them in the post with Bearcub :yesnod: xx


I've popped them into a jiffy bag, along with 200 flies for food for the journey. Open with care.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I've popped them into a jiffy bag, along with 200 flies for food for the journey. Open with care.


You think I've been sat here all night just WAITING for a response?! HM?!

DO YOU?! 

 thanks...feel a bit bad for shouting now, it's just that I'd been sat here all night wai...ach, doesn't matter xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> You think I've been sat here all night just WAITING for a response?! HM?!
> 
> DO YOU?!
> 
> thanks...feel a bit bad for shouting now, it's just that I'd been sat here all night wai...ach, doesn't matter xx


I'm sorry - I had to go out and have just got back. I knew you would be sitting waiting for a response, just as I know that at this very minute you are waiting beside the letterbox. How do I know? Because I would be exactly the same! We are twin souls, sharing a single brain cell, probably.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I'm sorry - I had to go out and have just got back. I knew you would be sitting waiting for a response, just as I know that at this very minute you are waiting beside the letterbox. How do I know? Because I would be exactly the same! We are twin souls, sharing a single brain cell, probably.


I don't get much post :blush:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> I don't get much post :blush:


The arrival of a jiffy bag with two bloated arachnids and 200 desiccated flies will be a big treat for you then. Try not to get over excited. I put a web in the bag as well. I'm not sure about spiders, and was worried that they only have so many webs in them, and if the one they'd made in the kitchen was their last they'd starve to death. You can use drawing pins to fix it to a corner of the ceiling.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

And you say it was in the kitchen :001_unsure:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> And you say it was in the kitchen :001_unsure:


I never claimed to be an enthusiastic housekeeper.

However, I now think I know where the chicken that disappeared last week went. And I had blamed the dog . . .


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*actual snigger like a stupid school girl*

I don't mind, I don't mind at all...it's just I'm getting REALLY confused about postage now, especially as these ate the flies before they came through the door...the HELL does that work out :huh:


----------

